# flintlock rifle



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

Does anybody know anything about these traditionals? can I use 3f powder in my flash pan? where can I get blackpowder from? not pyrodex! E-MAIL ME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Dakota Kid, you want to use FFFFG or 4FG for your priming pan. 3FG is usually used for small pistols and revolvers, and 2FG is used as a propellent in most of the larger caliber rifles and shotguns. I am not sure where to get real blackpowder in ND. Some of the other people on this site might know, I use pyrodex myself as it is easy to clean and most stores stock it. You are on the right track with your flintlock, blackpowder is quite a bit easier to ignite than pyrodex, so you should have better ignition with blackpowder in your flintlock.


----------



## Hairtrigger (May 12, 2003)

Come to Friendship IN in Sept or June and attend the NMLRA's Shoots
There are plenty of people that will help!!

www.NMLRA.ORG


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I currently have an Austin & Halleck Flint Mt. Rifle in .50cal and I use FFFg(3Fg) for both main charge and priming charge. It works perfectly well and it saves you from having to buy two kinds of powder. I'm using an 80gr charge and a .490" round ball and it'll shoot point of aim at 50 yrds all day long and if I hold on at 12 o'clock on a 6" target at 100 yrds it'll hit center(so it's about 3" low at 100 yrds. I love the heck out of my Flintlock and wouldn't trade it for love nor money. One little "trick" is to run your vent pick into the touch hole after you load, that way you've got a little air pocket in the main charge for the flash to go into. It'll make it go "bang" a bit faster. Flintlocks Rule, inlines drule. Talk to ya'll later.


----------

